# Buckhorn Lake in Houston,TX???



## Midnight Splash (May 24, 2011)

Anybody ever bass fish this lake? Ive been trying to call them but never get an answer. Its a private pay lake and actually looks very promising. Im curious to know what the average size is and if there are any 8lb and up hangin around in there.

http://www.privatewaterfishing.com/properties/view/buckhorn_ranch

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Buckh...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBoQ8gEwAA


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just my .02, but @ $55.00/day, it better be loaded with big Bass.


----------



## Bowzer (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't have info on Buckhorn but you really got my attention on that privatewaterfishing.com link. Are you a member?


----------



## Midnight Splash (May 24, 2011)

No I'm not a member, I just ran across the site by searching for private fishing lakes around Houston. For a boat, I only own a Bass Raider with a trolling motor. This is the reason Im looking for smaller private lakes. If I had a real bass boat Id be at Lake Fork.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Used to fish it in the 1960's! Hit or miss back then. Dad knew the owners but we were never "regulars". It was used for large company picnics for a while in the 80's and 90's. It is a beautiful little lake. Lots of cypress. Has potential.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Midnight Splash... Go into your control panel, under edit options, and enable private messaging... I have some info for you.


----------



## Midnight Splash (May 24, 2011)

Its done Tbone


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2009)

redexpress said:


> Used to fish it in the 1960's! Hit or miss back then. Dad knew the owners but we were never "regulars". It was used for large company picnics for a while in the 80's and 90's. It is a beautiful little lake. Lots of cypress. Has potential.


Yeah went there for a company picnic back in 09. Didnt have my gear with me so i didnt get to fish. But it did look very promising.... Please post up any good info if you find any.


----------



## Midnight Splash (May 24, 2011)

I called again today and left a voice mail. The number they have listed sounded like a cell phone. They never called back.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Lost quite a few poppers on that lake as a kid, gators loved em..angelsm lots of good bass on it that love purple and white cream worms


----------



## Midnight Splash (May 24, 2011)

Whats the biggest one you caught or heard of being caught out of there fin? How big are them gators? Got me a plastic boat. hehe


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Prob 94 was my last visit, the fishing was good and that pond is mature enough to have some lunkers. I will note the gators weren't that small back then, but who know if they are still there or not looks like some have been camping down on the east gate for some time.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

You may as well give Buckhorn a try. Sheldon Resevoir is just around the corner. Sounds like it is doing good. I'm about to talk myself into going to Sheldon.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Ive fished it twice at company picnics never had bite. Looks great though


----------

